
Ask HN: Who's looking for a cofounder? - dmnd
Last month this tread was resurrected as a complement to the monthly who&#x27;s hiring threads. Let&#x27;s keep it going!<p>You should mention what you are working on, where you are located, what stage you are in, who you are looking for, what you can bring to the table and a way to contact you.<p>See last month&#x27;s thread for examples: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9795503
======
Lukeas14
Any car guys on HN?

I'm working on a community of vehicle data
([http://shadenut.com](http://shadenut.com)). A free, wiki style app to find
every piece of information you need to work on a car (Torque specs, repair
guides, fluid capacities, etc). All this data currently exists but it's either
scattered throughout various forums and not always accurate or you have to pay
for it. Imagine changing the automotive industry the way stack overflow
changed the software industry.

I'm currently working on a prototype but would love to partner with someone
who can take on the business side.

Email: Lukeas14 at gmail dot com

------
codegeek
I am working on Education Technology product and currently have an MVP with a
few paying customers already. But the MVP is not good enough to make it
scalable and hence working on a full re-write now that the market is
validated.

Technology: angularjs, laravel/php, git, gitlab, stripe, jwt, mandrill etc.

I am looking for a collaborator who is good at the non-technical side
including experience with sales/marketing, business development and bonus
points if you have interest in education and learning in general. If you can
create great content including things like instructional design, more bonus.
The reason I use the word "collaborator" is that I don't think you can become
a co-founder right away unless we get to the point where we both feel it is
the right thing to do. So in the beginning, we will start with a freelance
type of agreement for which you will be compensated of course but the idea
will be to hopefully get you on-board as a co-founder later on.

I ideally prefer someone in the US and even more east coast because I really
believe that we need to work in person at least in the beginning.

Contact : yash.chandra (google mail)

------
vong
Hi guys,

working on Scrooge ([http://scroogeup.com](http://scroogeup.com)) - Google
Alerts for recurring payments. It manages all your subscriptions and notifies
you before they're due and you're billed automatically.

It's in private beta and we're looking for someone to head marketing.

If anyone's interested (or want some beta invites), feel free to drop an email
to hi@scroogeup.com

~~~
phantom_oracle
This is very useful, but you need to make sure you have very, _VERY_ strong
privacy agreements.

Your biggest competitors may be the banks themselves and the fact that a
customer may trust their bank (who already knows what they're buying anyway),
over you.

------
yumraj
I'm working on a healthcare startup. I'm in the Bay Area, South Bay to be
precise.

Solution targets primarily Employers, Insurance companies, and Providers, as
well as Employees(patients) being the end-user. Similar domain as Castlight
Health, Carrum Health, SpendWell and CareLedger.

If interested in this space, or just to connect over coffee please ping me at
rponline AT gmail DOT com

------
ziyadparekh
Working on a couple of side projects. I'm 25 yr old a software developer and
can program in multiple languages (both fe and be). Also have experience with
arduino and rPi. Looking for someone to work with on any cool project just
hate doing stuff on my own. Living in the Bay area. Hit me up by email
ziyad.parekh@gmail.com

------
paulhauggis
This is like asking "who's looking for a boyfriend/girlfriend"?

I've had many co-founders over the years and finding one that will actually
work out in the end is like finding a unicorn.

